# Dùng chanh đào ngâm mật ong theo cách này, trẻ quanh năm không cần thuốc trị ho



## nusy

*Mẹ có thể trị ho cho trẻ trên 1 tuổi bằng chanh đào ngâm mật ong với liều lượng dưới đây mà không cần tốn một đồng tiền thuốc.*

*Cách trị ho cho trẻ bằng chanh đào ngâm mật ong*
Hệ miễn dịch chưa hoàn thiện ở trẻ em là nguyên nhân khiến bé dễ mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Khi thời tiết chuyển mùa, trẻ thường các bện liên quan đến đường hô hấp như ho, viêm họng, sổ mũi. Theo kinh nghiệm dân gian, nhiều gia đình đều chuẩn bị sẵn một bình chanh đào ngâm mật ong để trị ho cho trẻ tại nhà.
Thạc sĩ Bác sĩ Nguyễn Hà My – Bệnh viện Đa khoa Y học cổ truyền Hà Nội cho biết bài thuốc dân gian chanh đào ngâm mật ong thường được dùng cho trẻ em trên 1 tuổi. Trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi chống chỉ định dùng mật ong sống.

_



_
_Mẹ có thể trị ho cho trẻ tại nhà bằng chanh đào ngâm mật ong - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​Bác sĩ Hà My cho biết hiện nay liều lượng sử dụng chanh đào mật ong cho trẻ chưa được nghiên cứu chính xác. Tuy nhiên, trẻ trên 1 tuổi bị ho, mẹ có thể sử dụng ½ - 1 muỗng cà phê mỗi ngày (tương đương 2,5 – 5ml/ngày). Cha mẹ có thể pha loãng hỗn hợp với nước ấm để bé dễ uống, không quá ngọt.

Tuy nhiên, bác sĩ Hà My cũng lưu ý các bậc cha mẹ trị ho cho trẻ bằng chanh đào ngâm mật ong chỉ là phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị. Khi thấy trẻ có hiện tượng ho nhiều cha mẹ cần theo dõi thêm các triệu chứng đi kèm. Nếu trẻ có dấu hiệu sốt, kho không dứt, khó thở…. cần đưa trẻ đến gặp bác sĩ.

Ngoài ra, để ngăn ngừa các cơn ho ở trẻ, cha mẹ cần giữ vệ sinh đường mũi họng sạch sẽ. Khi trẻ đi từ ngoài về nhà, cha mẹ nên nhỏ mũi hàng ngày, rửa tay sạch sẽ, giữ ấm vùng mũi, họng, cổ kết hợp bổ sung các thức ăn đủ chất dinh dưỡng.

*Các bước làm chanh đào ngâm mật ong trị ho cho trẻ em*

*



*
_Cách làm chanh đào ngâm mật ong cực kỳ đơn giản - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​*Nguyên liệu:*
- Chanh đào: 1kg
- Mật ong: 1l
- Đường phèn: 0,8kg
- Bình thủy tinh có nắp đậy
- Vỉ nén bằng nan tre. Có thể dùng tre đan vỉ nén tại nhà. Nếu không dùng vỉ nén, chị em có thể dùng viên đường phèn to chèn lên trên cùng.

*Thực hiện:*
*Bước 1:* Chanh đào mẹ chọn quả hơi già, mỏng vỏ, căng bóng đem rửa sạch rồi ngâm trong nước sôi để nguội, thêm chút muối để trong vòng 30 phút. Sau đó vớt chanh ra rổ để ráo nước. Chị em nên dùng khăn thấm hết nước trên vỏ chanh, đảm bảo mẻ chanh thật khô, không dính nước. Các dụng cụ làm chanh đào ngâm mật ong cũng cần khô ráo.

*Bước 2:* Cắt chanh đào thành từng lát nhỏ, lưu ý không bỏ hạt để tăng tác dụng trị ho cho trẻ em.

*Bước 3:* Đường phèn đem đập nhỏ. Tiếp đến, chị em xếp lần lượt một lớp đường phèn, một lớp chanh đến khi đầy bình. Sau đó chèn thêm vỉ nén, nếu không có vỉ nén có thể chèn những viên đường phèn to nhất lên trên.

_



_
_Mẹ lần lượt xếp chanh và đường phèn đến khi đầy bình - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​*Bước 4:* Từ từ đổ mật ong vào bình, đậy kín nắp, bảo quản nơi khô ráo, tránh ánh nắng trong vòng 3 tháng là có thể cho trẻ dùng khi bị ho.

Những tuần đầu mới ngâm chanh đào mật ong, mẹ cần thường xuyên kiểm tra sản phẩm. Nếu thấy sủi bọt ở miệng bình, cần hớt sạch. Chị em cũng nên chú ý không để chanh nổi lên khỏi mặt vỉ để tránh bị mốc, nổi váng. Chanh đào ngâm mật ong mới ngâm vị hơi đắng, thời gian sau sẽ có vị như ô mai, rất phù hợp với khẩu vị trẻ em.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe _​


----------



## Hương Smile

trẻ trên 1 tuổi bị ho, mẹ có thể sử dụng ½ - 1 muỗng cà phê mỗi ngày (tương đương 2,5 – 5ml/ngày)


----------

